# San Diego to Six Flags Magic Mountain via Surfliner/assorted transit



## thully (Sep 29, 2012)

OK - I'm back at it with another trip. This time, I'm taking the Surfliner up to LA and then taking local transit all the way to Six Flags Magic Mountain. Not the most efficient trip to do via Amtrak, but driving isn't an option for me (and even if it were, I probably wouldn't want to do it this weekend with the whole "Carmageddon" thing - which is part of why I opted to do the trip this weekend!)... In any case, it's more fun this way - not only do I get the Surfliner to LAX, I get Metro or Metrolink too! Will be spending the night at a hotel near the park and returning Sunday night via the same route. I have done this trip before (though as a daytrip - I know 5hrs each way to spend 7hrs there is kind of crazy, but I had fun..), though the last time was before I moved to San Diego (was visiting family then...)

Part 1: SAN to LAX

Got up slightly after 5am - earlier than I'd like, but that's what you have to do when taking #763 at 6:05am. Could obviously take a later train, but then I'd get to the park later. Packed up a few things (not that much, since I'm only spending one night), and then walked the short distance to the station. A line was already forming to board , and as I waited I tried (unsuccessfully) to purchase a weekend Metrolink pass from the ticket machine. Even though I may not necessarily take Metrolink, it also is good on all the other transit I'd need to use - and if I had a ticket I could try to make a mad dash for the 8:55am Antelope Valley Line train which would get me to Santa Clarita (where I transfer to local transit to the park) sooner than the Red Line+Santa Clarita Transit option. Oh well - looks like its the Red Line (unless we're significantly early and I can get a ticket quickly).

Anyway, I heard the first boarding call for #763, which was my cue to stop trying to get the Metrolink ticket machine to work and get on the train. Was confused by the two consists parked in front of SAN, but eventually figured out which one I wanted (perhaps the second one was for the next train?) Found a Superliner car, but it was quite dark inside, so I opted to sit in a standard Surfliner car with better lighting instead. Trip has been remarkably smooth thus far - no stops for passing trains, and no other "mystery stops" for that matter. Perhaps being the first train of the day on a weekend helps. Anyway, I did get some coffee in the cafe car to help wake me up (the early train isn't my favorite, though when you want to get there early that's what you have to take...) - the people in front of me were purchasing alcoholic beverages (at 7am!) Just departed Santa Ana - hoping we get to LA early so I can at least attempt to make that Antelope Valley train...


----------



## Guestlsa (Sep 29, 2012)

When did metrolink start selling tickets in San Diego ?


----------



## thully (Sep 29, 2012)

Arrived in LA on time - in fact, 1 minute early! As such, I tried to make the Antelope Valley Line train - and failed. I would have made it if I already had my ticket, but the ticket machine had a long line and was fussy about accepting my credit card. Ended up buying a ticket anyway (as it functions as a weekend pass for all LA-area transit for $10), though for the trip there I'm going via the Red Line (since that gets me there earlier than the next AV Line train). Note to Metrolink - fix your machine in San Diego (it's a machine shared with Amtrak outside the station building near the boarding line area, for those who were curious), and/or start offering e-tickets! That way I could actually stand a chance of making a tight Surfliner-Metrolink connection...

Given my failure to make the tight connection (expected, but frustrating given that had I had my ticket, Id have made it...), I ended up taking the Red Line to North Hollywood to connect to the Santa Clarita bus. After sting a bit at Union Station (as the next bus wasn't until 10:30), I made my way to the Red Line station and boarded the next train. The station was pretty nice - somewhat reminiscent of the DC Metro. The actual Metro trains were a bit more run down, thou serviceable - kind of like the CTA trains I've been on. Ride went without delay and was smooth - though it was frustrating having no cell service underground (particularly since other cities have managed to get it to work..) Arrived at North Hollywood on time, and after a bit of confusion regarding the bus stop locations finally found my way to the express bus to Santa Clarita, where I'll catch the bus to Six Flags. The bus was actually pretty nice - more like a charter bus than your typical city bus (perhaps since its considered a commuter express route). No Carmageddon-related traffic issues to speak of...

Now on my final bus bound for Six Flags - quite the long trip, but I've almost made it!


----------



## thully (Sep 29, 2012)

Went to the park, and ended up going to the Hurricane Harbor portion. As it turns out, the crowds weren't as light as I had expected - I figured people would stay away because of Carmageddon, but that didn't seem to be the case. Also, it was quite hot - probably close to a high of 95 degrees! Given that, I ended up leaving the park early. I thought I'd just move my SB Surfliner reservation to tonight and do the main theme park another day (the high looks to be 97 for tomorrow). However, when I called them they said I was SOL on getting a refund (not as in Solana Beach - though I'll definitely be passing through there shortly!) I figured I'd just stay instead of eat the room cost, though when I showed up to check in they said it had somehow already been canceled - and they told me I shouldn't be charged for it. We'll see, but I'll take it - would much rather visit on a cooler day...

After all that, I ended up missing a Santa Clarita bus by a minute, so I just hung around near the hotel and called AGR to change my reservation.. Killed a bit of time, and then caught a bus, eventually connecting to the 757 North Hollywood Express. Am booked on #796 southbound - figure I'll just get something to eat in Hollywood near one of the Metro stops and take the Metro to Union Station closer to departure time. In any case, at least I got a nice run on the Surfliner and Metro Red Line - a bummer that the crowds were larger than anticipated and the weather was too hot, though.


----------



## thully (Sep 30, 2012)

After eating, I'm finally sitting aboard train #796 to San Diego, and ready to go home. Sitting in one of the standard Surfliner cars - as in the morning, I found the Superliner to not have enough lighting. If I was sleeping, that would be ideal - but I'm not planning on doing so on the train. Recognized the voice on the PA as the same person I had on 796 returning from the baseball game a few weeks back, complete with the same "WE DO NOT ACCEPT DAILY METROLINK TICKETS" announcement. Having a daily Metrolink ticket, I was half-tempted to give it to the conductor and see what happens after all those dire warnings, but in the end I just handed them the eTicket I printed with the Quik-Trak (which did NOT want to accept my AGR card - had to key in the number manually...)

Anyway, I don't expect much of note will happen on the trip home - the Surfliners have proved to be pretty reliable in my experience... This trip got cut a bit short, but I did at least get a good Surfliner and LA Metro run out of it. Funny enough, I didn't ride Metrolink despite buying a Metrolink ticket - though it probably cost less than individual rides on all the buses/Metro trains I rode with it! Probably have a couple more Surfliner runs before my big LD sleeper run in Dec/Jan (and perhaps Coaster/Metrolink as well...)


----------



## calwatch (Oct 2, 2012)

Metrolink ticket vending machines are at most Surfliner stations now, including the ones outside of the Metrolink corridor. They act similar to Quick Trak machines although the pick up process, with the reservations, is extremely cumbersome.


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 19, 2012)

Those Metrolink TVMs are so temperamental although I like the fact the tickets they print look every so slightly different than Amtrak tickets! Haven't been to California since February so I haven't seen there ticket stock on an eTicket on one. This past February I had some time to kill at the North Pamona Metrolink Station and decided to pick up my 5 segment (to San Francisco with stopovers along the San Joaquin) Amtrak Reservation for the next day. The machine had clearly not been called on to print an Amtrak ticket in a while and it started to print me a ticket on the old Blue Ticket stock. It got to ticket 2 and then flat out failed printing an error receipt telling me to mail my tickets to Philadelphia. It was a good thing I was headed to where I was staying via Union Station (I was boarding the thruway bus the next morning at Burbank Airport) it did take the ticket office a good twenty minutes to go through the protocals and issue me 5 tickets (all reissued, didn't get any blue tickets as a souvenier




)


----------

